# Daiwa Opus 5500a



## penn97 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have a slightly used opus plus 5500a, used very little and would like 50$ shipped tyd. Will txt pics to anyone interested


----------



## penn97 (Jan 26, 2014)

40$ tyd


----------



## penn97 (Jan 26, 2014)

35$


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you email pics? willc24426 at yahoo.com


----------



## penn97 (Jan 26, 2014)

still available


----------

